# Crew Wanted - Freeport June 31-July 2



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I need 1-2 crew (per day) for a few offshore trips between 6/31-7/2 out of Freeport. 

I have a 2007 Century 2400 WA with twin Yamaha 150 4 strokes (see the classifieds for a few pictures!!) and need addition crew to help pay for expenses. Gas and bait should not be more than $100 each for a 30-40 mile run. It's just me and my 10 year old son so another father\son combo would be great but not necessary. 

We will troll for Kingfish, hit the weedlines for mahi-mahi and drop for red snapper, grouper, AJ's or whateverelse is bitting. I have most of the the gear but plaese feel free to bring your own. 

You will also need to bring your own food, drinks and bean bags for the trip. 

Let me know if you are interested and for which dates!!

Bill 

PM or 281-787-0205.


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Later in season*

Man I would love to fish with you and bring my 9yr. old son. We are both experienced and have our own gear, rigging, bean bags, and gas money! I am from Temple and have a place to stay in Matagorda, if you ever want to fish out of there. My partner sold his 31' Ocean Master 2 seasons ago and we sure miss offshore fishing. We are best on weekends but could pull off a Fri. or Mon. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Full*

All trips are now full.

Thanks everyone!!


----------

